# --dry-run [ wish list ] for installworld.



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 24, 2021)

... out of maybe 10 or so, maybe 2 failed midway causing hours of extra work. Would be super if someone knows a  way to ensure at least the command would run to completion given the usual case that the system running the command is the one to be upgraded, and also the caveat that no Zfs be used.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 24, 2021)

took 6 minutes. Accidentally ran `installkernel` afterwards. Ran `etcupdate -p ... etcupdate -B` and nothing happened so concerned if `etcupdate` will work the next full update, its first
usage without`mergemaster`
`pkg` prompted  to upgrade many ports so I fetched the video
driver and added it manually for the time being to finish the upgrade slow.
[after the bootstrap as required by `pkg`
Altogether much smoother so far than I expected.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 24, 2021)

Neither `etcupdate`  command updated the files in /etc/mail, a little concerning for now [ meaning I hope
to by the next upgrade know how the files previous to the upgrade
listed by `etcupdate extract; etcupdate diff` were listed
by `etcupdate diff` but then not altered by `etcupdate` -p nor -B after installworld. ]


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

Normally you should first run "etcupdate -p" , followed by installworld, followed by "etcupdate -B" and that should normally fix /etc/mail.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Wonder of wonders, during the reinstall of about 1000 ports after this upgrade, the disk started failing with reallocated sectors*.  Luckily I had backups and am typing from a fully recovered system.
*  at first just /var and I thought it was okay
[ edit:  I removed  the/var filesystem and recreated it later on the disk ]
*  then /usr as I started backups from the restored /var filesystem disk.
.....................................
And for completeness, I would like any expert to chime in as to
which /var subdirectories need to be restored from backup,
all I did was cron, pkg,  and maybe another.
[edit:  after restoring the hierarchy with `mtree.` ]
..........................................
Along the way, had to re learn the mountroot> syntax:
`ufs:/dev/gpt/........root`, nothing more on the line


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

"Var" stands for different things. It depends. Some have webserver in var some have a database in var some take backups of some directories, some backup var except the database or webserver, others vice-versa. Which data will you have lost between the time of backup and now. Which things dependent on var start to produce problems.


----------



## Tieks (Jun 26, 2021)

Your mail spool may be in /var/mail.


----------

